# Church Overseeing a Christian School



## Casey (Aug 8, 2008)

What are the pros and cons, and your thoughts in general, of a church overseeing a Christian school?


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Aug 8, 2008)

2 quick ones... 

Pro - a visible expression of the church providing a means for parents to educate their children (that is how the Christian school I work at operates) - Parents have a lot of say about their child's education. (aside - It is a confessional school and every teacher must hold to the WCF. So if a parent complains in terms of doctrine I am safe, for the textbook is the WCF.) 

Con - the problems within the congregation often are carried over into the Christian school to the extent everyone knows about them


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Aug 8, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> What are the pros and cons, and your thoughts in general, of a church overseeing a Christian school?



I attended a Christian school run by, and subordinate to, a PCA church. I have all positive comments, and any negatives would have to do with Christian schools in general. 

The key advantages of a private school run by a church are twofold:

1. Oversight and accountability - the pastor of my church had veto authority over any school board decision. I don't know if it has ever been used, but it was a great way to keep the school in line.

2. Lower cost - the church alloted a significant portion of their annual budget to the school. This helped lower the tuition cost compared to other good, private schools.

There are many smaller advtanges, I suppose, and honestly I can't come up with any negatives at this point. Will post again if I think of any...


----------



## Casey (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for your responses.  How is the relationship between the church and school practically worked out in the schools that you work with?


----------



## larryjf (Aug 8, 2008)

This could be extended to seminaries that have church oversight as well.


----------



## wsw201 (Aug 8, 2008)

The key to having a church oversee a Christian School is to:

1. Make sure that the Session maintain total control over what happens at the School, including curriculum and hiring and firing. 

2. The church can not allow the school to set up a separate board. That is a receipe for disaster. I mention this because I was on a Session that allowed a separate shool board that ran the day to day operations and was responsible for curriculum and hiring and firing. It started out fine but ended up with the board at odds with the church. It ended up in a split between the school and the church. Though the school started out with a Reformed emphasis, it is now pretty much broadly evangelical as the school wanted to "reach out" to the community and grow.

3. With a Session in control, the Session will need to have members who know how to run a school. Needless to say, Elders are not elected based on their abilities to run schools so this is where they start running into problems. In our case the school became the primary focus of the church and the vast majority of our resources went to the school. The church ended up becoming the second banana.

For what it's worth, I would never recommend a church start a school. But a church could make their facilities available to homeschoolers if they have the resources.


----------



## mvdm (Aug 8, 2008)

Under Westminster West's radical 2 kingdom theory, one could argue the church have no business with the school. Different kingdoms hermetically sealed off from the other.


----------



## Casey (Aug 8, 2008)

Please presuppose for sake of discussion on this thread a denial of the WSC "two kingdom" view. I'm open to hearing pros and cons, but on other grounds than that doctrine. My first concern regarding a school is that it be doctrinally sound and, second, that it actually offer a good education. I think these are related as our Christian faith is to permeate our understanding of all things, some more than others.

Practically speaking, I could see the issue of a church school being quite divisive of an issue (potentially splitting a congregation). But if the members of a congregation were more united on how to implement education for their children, and wanted ecclesiastical oversight, how does this work out? I'm especially interested in hearing from those who are familiar with churches/schools that already have a relationship like this.

And I agree that the topic of ecclesiastical seminaries fit into this discussion. Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## mvdm (Aug 8, 2008)

Assuming a mainstream Reformed view, then I wouldn't have a serious theological objection against a church exercising some ultimate oversight of a school. Granted, I am most familiar with the "parent run" school system, governed independently from the church via a separate board, yet "dependent" and subject to "influence" from the various churches. But as the various churches in that school society apostasize in varying degrees, so goes the school. Which leads to where I can well understand why a particular church , as shepherds of the sheep, could desire to operate its own school, keeping watch over what the little lambs are being fed.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 8, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> Practically speaking, I could see the issue of a church school being quite divisive of an issue (potentially splitting a congregation).



Our congregation was formed over a split concerning this very issue several decades ago.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 8, 2008)

> For what it's worth, I would never recommend a church start a school. But a church could make their facilities available to homeschoolers if they have the resources.



Our church allows a Christian school to use our facilities during the week to meet. It seems to be a pretty possitive relationship


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 8, 2008)

I think it is a sad shame that more reformed churches do not put Christian education of covenant children as a priority. Many of us have to choose between Christian schools with doctrine that is not reformed, public or charter schools, or homeschooling. I have seen a few parents do an outstanding job with homeschooling, but as a teacher, I know I simply would not do as good a job teaching all subjects in grades K-12 as I would in my one specialty area. I would strongly support my church starting a Christian school. What good is sending lots of money to missions elsewhere when church members are having to send their own children to inadequate Christian schools or worse, public schools? I think the school oversight should be from the elders of the church.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 8, 2008)

In every experience that I have seen or heard about, a school drains the church of resources, focuses the church inward rather than outward, and causes conflicts. I would never have a church-run school.

The job of elders is to minister the Word and Sacrament and shepherd the sheep, not provide subsidized, cheap education. If members of a church wish to get involved in a school with other churches as well, that is a different case. A cooperative venture that has the support of other churches and has a board with representatives from all is a possibility.


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 8, 2008)

I see your point, Pastor Fred, but all the little Christian schools around here are Arminian and use ABeka curriculum. Do you think that is acceptable for children of reformed parents? 

When a town only has one reformed church, you can be sure that reformed doctrine and thought is not going to be taught at the community Christian school. Our two choices are Wesleyan and independent but housed in a pentecostal church (principal is well qualified but is a member of a charismatic church).

Ironically, a PCA church about 45 minutes away has a large Christian school, and it draws from a wealthy clientele in the area. They open it to anyone (for evangelism supposedly)..parents do not have to be Christian, which results in a large number of the kids not being Christian and many of the problems of a secular private school. It is relatively expensive, so many church members cannot afford it.


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 9, 2008)

There is one PCA church that I know of in my presbytery that has done very well having a Christian School. I do not know, however, how that has affected the church. 

One of the biggest problems we have seen is that the cost of operating is draining the coffers of the churches. Only the wealthiest in the congregation can afford to send their children. Two good Christian schools in my area went under this year for this reason. I know a lot of people who had children in the Christian schools but decided to pull out so their wives could quit working and come home and homeschool the children which is far more cost-effective.


----------

